# Where do you place your stomp pad?



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I've seen a few different positions for these. Mostly near the rear binding, some in the middle of the bindings and some right up by the front binding.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I usually place a strip from the dakine spike stomp pad near offset of center towards the toeside near the back binding. I tend to favor my toe on the free foot and it locks me in place. On some of my boards i dont run a stomp pad though, just slick topsheet.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

uh, what...?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> uh, what...?












its called drunk posting for a reason!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't use one. I just press mah weight back tward the side of the binding. Then balance. On my old board I did put a couple of volcolm diamonds just against the side of my back binding but I have learned to balance now without needing one, even with a slick top sheet


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't use one. I bought a new board last month and completely forgot to get a stomp pad before a weekend trip to Vail. Rode both days without one and realized it doesn't really make that big of a difference.

That being said, when I did use one I had it positioned right next to the back binding and pushed my rear foot into the back binding for extra support. Now without the stomp pad I just push my rear foot into the back binding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What's a stomp pad?!? :dunno:

Back foot against back binding if I needs the extra grips!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I voted rear binding and then remembered I havent used one since 1994.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

djmisio85 said:


> So I've seen a few different positions for these. Mostly near the rear binding, some in the middle of the bindings and some right up by the front binding.


Wherever you want traction on your top sheet.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

one volcom diamond near'ish the back binding, a lil over from center toward the toe edge. i've gone without anything,but like this a lil better


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

djmisio85 said:


> So I've seen a few different positions for these. Mostly near the rear binding, some in the middle of the bindings and some right up by the front binding.


Under the tail of the board of course. works as a brake too


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

Right on the tail for big T-Bar wheelies


----------

